# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Сага об утопленном, но ожившем вновь пианино

## Maximillyan

Хронология восстановления работоспособности пианино, для профессионалов и дилетантов
Утренний телефонный звонок четверга, прервал мои текущие планы по ремонту и настройке очередного советского пианино. Я уже собрался выходить из дому на заказ, когда взволнованный женский голос, попросил о незамедлительной помощи. В тот момент, не скрою, я испытывал, скорее, лишь сострадание к хозяйке «Петрофа», которая повествовала о трагедии. Я попросил её перезвонить, так как чтобы выехать на место, необходимо было отменить плановый заказ.
Надо сказать, что весенний  паводок этого года коснулся прямо или косвенно едва ли не каждого жителя Уральска. Кто-то потерял дом и имущество, гаражи, автомобили. Многие дачи и гаражные кооперативы до сих пор находятся в водном плену стихии. Трагедия людей усугубляется ещё и тем, что под натиском сложившейся ситуации они перестают верить в завтрашний день, так как для многих «большая вода» это шаг в нищету. 
По приезду на место я обнаружил удручающую картину, в большой зале с высоким потолком, хаотично разбросанные вещи, груды ила и нечистот, перевёрнутая дорогая мебель, пришедшая в одночасье в негодность, запах плесени и холод. Должен отметить, что это был первый день, когда стало возможным добраться на место по автомобильной дороге. Целую неделю этот элитный поселок в пригороде города  был отрезан, и только самые смелые, смываемые потоками океанской стихии на лодках проплывали к домам, пытаясь что-то спасти. Накануне мне приснился сон, что забавно цветной, что случается крайне редко, может потому, что я дальтоник. Два китайца, оба небритые в красивых ярко красных атласных халатах с длинными рукавами до земли, как будто зовут меня за собой. И язык, на котором они говорят похоже не китайский, и смеются они как-то заискивающе неласково, я иду по дороге за ними, дорога кончается и упирается в непреодолимую водную преграду… Вот и будь тут материалистом. 
День первый (21 апреля). 
Пианино… Дорогой и очень хороший с точки зрения эксплуатации, чарующий своим звуком «Петроф», всем своим видом молчаливо вопрошал "Warum?” И, не было в тот  момент ответа на этот  «мокрый  вопрос» не инструмента, а какого-то, если угодно музыкально-одушевлённого существа. Кадрами из известного фильма «Пианино», настолько насыщенный человеческими чувствами, совершенно разными – прекрасными, возвышенными, пугающими, низменными, банальными, глупыми, высокими, простыми и запутанными, промелькнула в моём сознании, немая музыка пианино-утопленника, обращённая ко мне, как мастеру (ой, даже самому кажется нескромно, скорее некому ремесленнику, освоившему несколько несложных и общеизвестных приёмов) по настройке и ремонту музыкальных инструментов. В тот момент, я просто не в праве был отказать в услуге по реанимации инструмента, но чётко предупредил хозяйку, чтобы она молилась, потому, что успех операции, зависел, не сколь от моих профессиональных качеств, а от степени повреждений, возникших в результате «водной пропитки» частей  фортепиано. 
Здесь следует отметить, что ранее мне не приходилось, в своей практике сталкиваться с подобной ситуацией. Были случаи, когда, инструмент находящийся этажом ниже, заливался соседями. Как правило, владельцы таких пианино оперативно связывались со мной, и я, откладывая ранее  запланированные визиты, выезжал «спасать» их пианино. Не удалось спасти лишь один инструмент. Там ситуация была следующая, аквариум (5литров), установленный на пианино, дал небольшую течь. Хозяева во время не заметили, а когда обратились ко мне, то было уже поздно, вербильбанк дал несколько трещин и восстановление такого инструмента, увы, без дорогостоящих затрат по замене базовых узлов пианино стало невозможным. 
Следующим моим решением было скрупулёзное выяснение обстоятельств и фактов затопа и их негативных последствий для инструмента. Так, со слов хозяйки я узнал, что трагедия произошла в ночь с 13 на 14 апреля. В начале  третьего часа ночи в окно постучали работники МЧС и настоятельно потребовали, чтобы все незамедлительно покинули дом, прихватив документы. Следует отметить, что 13 днём хозяин ходил на берег, чтобы посмотреть на подъём Чагана и ни что не предвещало трагедии. 14 апреля, дом и вся прилегающая на многие километры территория, были затоплены. Оставшаяся отметка уровня воды превышает уровень окон. Хозяин организовал на следующий день экспедицию на лодке. Дом, имущество  и «Петроф» ушли под воду. 15 апреля всё же удалось пройти в дом, пианино стояло в воде, хотя уровень воды оставался ещё чуть ниже клавиатуры. 
Данное обстоятельство несколько воодушевило меня, так как вербильбанк стоял в воде 1-2 суток и теоретически мог и не пострадать катастрофически. А это в корне меняло ход ремонтно-восстановительных работ и давало надежду на положительный исход дела.   Однако вернёмся к нашему «Петрофу». 
Весь инструмента был покрыт слоем жидкой зловонной массы, местами по бокам она уже стала подсыхать и, не только тряпкой, смоченной в водке, но и ногтём не отскребалась. Открыв клавиатурную крышку, обнаружил слипшиеся клавиши, при нажатии не издающие ни звука. Это была уже не клавиатура фортепиано, а какая-то инсталяционно-муляжная доска с выставки современного искусства. Пианино перестало быть музыкальным инструментом. 
Далее демонтировал верхнюю и нижнюю панели, удалил гаммербанк (молоточковый механизм). Вытащить клавиши, также было не просто. Дело в том, что если клавиши подвергаются излишнему внешнему воздействию влаги, то это ведёт к их частичной или полной неработоспособности. Основу конструкции клавиши пианино всегда составляет ёлка или сосна. Гигроскопичность волокон дерева приводит к разбуханию клавиши и, как следствие, к плотному соединению соседствующих клавиш. Демонтировать такие, набравшие в себя с избытком воды клавиши, не только сложно, но и небезопасно, они в полном смысле этого слова буквально приклеиваются друг к другу, так как в момент самого снятия со штифта (штырька), она может лопнуть, разломиться вдоль или пополам. 
Мне к счастью удалось снять наши клавиши «без потерь». В тот момент, когда я уже снимал последние клавиши, хозяйке удалось разжечь камин. Вырвавшиеся из под подмокших поленьев  языки пламени, давали не только свет (электричество по известным причинам отсутствовало), но и надежду на то, что жизнь продолжается. Я расположил клавиши под углом таким образом, чтобы их нижняя часть проветривалась. Далее снял клавиатурную постель, ту часть инструмента, на которой вмонтированы клавиши и расположил поодаль под углом недалеко от камина. Через каких-то полчаса зала стала постепенно прогреваться, погода немного разверзлась, тучки ушли, зачирикали, улетевшие на время потопа воробьи,  и первые лучи солнца прорезались через грязные после потопа стёкла окон. Природа давала нам понять, что не стоит унывать, а надо только собрать все силы в кулак и продолжать жить, бороться за спасение нашего «Петрофа». 
Положительным моментом первого дня спасения инструмента стал тот факт, что сняв гаммербанк, я обнаружил, что строй не пострадал. Струны в хорах строили, причём давали правильный тон. Где-то сохранились октавы и кварто-квинтовый круг. Этот факт убеждал меня, что при грамотных,  взвешенных и технически обоснованных решениях, возможно достижение положительного результата. И все последующие работы будут сводиться к сушке-проклейке деревянных деталей. 
Проконсультировавшись по телефону с инженером- технологом одного из заводов Уральска, я принял решение не опускать первоначальной сохранившейся фиксации всех колков инструмента. Считаю, что это было самое главное и принципиальное решение, принятое мною. Риски были огромны, но инженер-технолог подтвердил  правильность моего решения. Следует пояснить, что пианино устроено таким образом, что струны натянуты на специальные штырьки (колки), которые при помощи ключа обеспечивают необходимую жёсткость их фиксации. Они находятся в верхней части пианино  и запрессованы в особую деревянную часть (вербильбанк) изготовленную из дельтадревесины (многослойной и качественной фанеры). Слоя шпона в процессе изготовления заготовки вербильбанка проклеены меж собою и просушены под давлением. В обычном, сухом состоянии, вербильбанк прикручен огромными шурупами-саморезами к чугунной раме, которая закреплена в свою очередь к массивному деревянному корпусу. 
Исследуя верхнюю часть вербильбанка, а также нижнюю  позади пианино, я не обнаружил вытекшего клея, что дало основание предположить, что клей не растворился и оставался в своих соединениях. Он находился в пластичном, размягчённом, желеобразном состоянии. Я решил, что по мере высыхания, он сохранит свои клеящие свойства, распределиться,  а точнее сказать останется там же, где и был изначально и обеспечит  стабильное взаимоположение основных узлов инструмента (вербильбанк, чугунная рама, футор, дека). 
В дальнейшем, при анализе высохших деревянных, текстильных и кожаных  деталей механизма, я убедился, что клей застывал «мёртво», и случайно сдвинутые взаимные детали восстановить не представляется возможным, так как дерево и текстиль разрушались при попытке сдвинуть детали на место. 
Удалив гаммербанк, а точнее сказать то, что от него осталось, все детали (молоточки, демпфера и фигуры) размокли до не узнаваемости, приступил к удалению зловонной массы с цокольной части пианино. Сначала выковыривал грязь тонкой широкой деревянной щепкой, затем протирал до сухости вафельными хлопчатобумажными полотенцами. Протирал также все  деревянные детали, но подумал, что сейчас важнее протереть струны и колки, по мере их подсыхания они мгновенно покрывались следами коррозии. Тогда я попросил хозяйку, чтобы она нашла мне керосин, керосин не только эффективно удаляет ржавчину, но, обладая смазывающими свойствами, предотвращает её появление и развитие. После затопа искать керосин в доме не имело смысла, и мы откомандировали нашего водителя Олега на рынок. Через полчаса он привез литр авиационного керосина. Пока он ездил, я протирал струны  и их соединение с колками,  полотенцами, затем, в течении последующих шести часов, протирал струны и колки салфетками, смоченными в керосине. 
Далее разложил в нижней части пианино куски пенопласта, заботливо предоставленные хозяином дома. Казалось, что работа не закончится никогда. Стало довольно сумеречно, и я принял решение доставить молоточковый механизм к себе на городскую квартиру, так как оставлять его не представлялось целесообразным, по причине отсутствия отопления в котедже. По приезду домой, я со своим ассистентом, разложил просыхать клавиши  и частично демонтировал гаммербанк. От интенсивной, многочасовой работы буквально слипались глаза, и не слушались руки. Мы смогли при помощи хлопчатобумажной тряпки,  смоченной в средстве для мытья посуды «Золушка», оттереть от грязи все клавиши. Надо отметить, что в тот день в нашей городской квартире  шёл полным ходом ремонт, а именно покраска полов. Даже в обычные дни мы не избалованы лишними квадратными метрами, а тут, повсюду лежали хаотично разложенные замокшие детали пианино, стоял невыносимо устойчивый запах китайской краски и самое неприятное – мне негде было лечь спать. Положив матрац прямо в ванной, я уснул «без задних ног», часы показывали третий час ночи. Бог испытывал нас на прочность. 

Хронологию восстановления в картинках можно посмотреть в фотоальбоме http://donguluk.ucoz.ru/  и нескольких клипах, которые удалось отснять только после того, как была восстановлена после затопа камера. 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...eature=mh_lolz

----------


## Mazaykina

> Сага об утопленном, но ожившем вновь пианино


Прочла на одном дыхании... СПАСИБО, Макс, за профессионализм!

----------


## Maximillyan

Вчера посещал "нашего потопленца", пианино работает, однако за полгода частично растроились ноты малой и 2 октавы. Самое главное, что вербильбанк не расслоился, колки при настройке двигуются туго. Будем надеяться, что наш "Петрофф" ещё порадует нас. Единственное "но", звук стал после затопа более приглушённый, матовый. Хозяева очень порадовались моему визиту, Людмила Владимировна меня накормила всякими делекатесами, я воодушевлённый устроил небольшой концерт. Спасайте свои пианино, чего бы Вам это не стоило!
maxim_tuner_bodger

----------

